
The Open Problem Garden, a collection of unsolved problems in mathematics - Someone
http://www.openproblemgarden.org
======
excalibur
Why doesn't this project utilize some variety of TeX typesetting to make the
notation a bit more legible? Drupal has a number of modules that will do the
trick.

[https://www.drupal.org/node/159031](https://www.drupal.org/node/159031)

~~~
emeraldd
It looks very much like there was or is a Tex/LaTex module installed but it's
not working right. I'm seeing LaTex style markup all over the place...

------
ColinWright
I've emailed them to suggest MathJax, and to ask if they're intending to be
running something. If they are, it's broken. If they're not, MathJax is
superb.

No idea if they'll respond, but emailing them seemed more useful and
productive than just complaining about it here.

------
tempodox
I'm not much of a TeX interpreter, so all that ${\ stuff is extremely
irritating. I find it unreadable.

